# Computer programmers/traders



## traderxxx (12 February 2017)

Hi All,
just wondering if there are any traders/computer programmers
in adelaide?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (12 February 2017)

traderxxx said:


> Hi All,
> just wondering if there are any traders/computer programmers
> in adelaide?




I'm rubbish at both but yeah, I almost fit that description


----------



## DaveDaGr8 (13 February 2017)

I almost qualify, but i live in melbourne


----------



## traderxxx (13 February 2017)

Hi Guys,
thanks for the replys,
was hoping to find a programmer in adelaide,

how do you get an avitar to show up?
i have a pic thats about 900kb


----------



## pixel (14 February 2017)

traderxxx said:


> Hi Guys,
> thanks for the replys,
> was hoping to find a programmer in adelaide,
> 
> ...



you could use MS Paint, open the pic, and resize it to, say, 30%. That would result in approx.100k, probably small enough for an avatar.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (14 February 2017)

traderxxx said:


> Hi Guys,
> thanks for the replys,
> was hoping to find a programmer in adelaide,
> 
> ...




What do you want a programmer for/to do?


----------



## Trembling Hand (14 February 2017)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> What do you want a programmer for/to do?



Its either to resize a pic for an avatar or to put into a barrel in an abandoned bank...


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (14 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> Its either to resize a pic for an avatar or to put into a barrel in an abandoned bank...




Every bank is abandoned as the power is probably out!


----------



## traderxxx (14 February 2017)

Hi Pixel
i dont have ms paint, is there another way to resize.
i also cant find any buttons anywhere to change/add the avata.

Hi ThingyMajiggy
im hoping to find a programmer in adelaide who may be interested
in teaming up with me to trade the asx200 which i have been following
for quite some time now.


----------



## pixel (14 February 2017)

traderxxx said:


> i dont have ms paint, is there another way to resize.
> i also cant find any buttons anywhere to change/add the avata.



MS Paint should've come with every Windows. If it's missing, you ought to find it in the MS Apps store. Or - shock-horror - do you try to work on an Apple toy?  (Just kidding. I've touched an iPad myself and survived.  )

As to setting your avatar, click on the word "Account" in the top right corner of the frame, between your name and "Log out". That's where you set up your persona including avatar, status messages etc. Give it a try.


----------



## traderxxx (15 February 2017)

no apple toys for me, whats an ipad?
ok got the avata changed, thanks for your help pixel.


----------



## smallwolf (15 February 2017)

there is plenty of free stuff to create an avatar, just google search for "convert image to avatar". one example is here...

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (15 February 2017)

traderxxx said:


> no apple toys for me, whats an ipad?
> ok got the avata changed, thanks for your help pixel.




Haha oh mate that avatar cracked me up, a literal photo taken of your screen with a chart on it and a nice big flash glare in the middle. You can use the "snipping tool" if you're on a recent version of Windows to take a screenshot of whatever you like(Google "how to use snipping tool windows" if you're unsure), or as mentioned above just do a Google Image search for "chart" or "trading", change the sizes to "Small" or type in an exact size and you'll get much better results.


----------



## traderxxx (16 February 2017)

yes you are wright ,  photo taken from my own chart on ib platform
much easier for me to do it that way.
waiting to see if we get a top at either  5788(again) or  5813
 also whathing if we have a daily  top  OR  bottom at 5725
for a good move.


----------



## KAO (16 February 2017)

Hey traderxxx - can you please provide some additional information on what you're trying to achieve?


----------



## traderxxx (16 February 2017)

Hi Kao,
 wanting to find a programmer that's interested in teaming up with me
to trade the spi , im mostly doing everything with paper and calculator apart
from having some algarithims on excel.  

are you a programmer in Adelaide?


----------



## DeepState (17 February 2017)

Ms KAO is seriously hard core.  R-based coder with data sources flying in from Qandl and scrapes from anything with half decent data. She corrects the R-libraries in the public domain for cointegration identification. Tapped in to everything which moves in the world of algo trading.  Background in the dark arts of bits and bytes with probablistic applications across a range of markets including those not in regulated financial exchanges.  Adelaide is but one place she spends time in any given month. Absorbs books by the day. Rides 1200cc  bikes for relaxation. Keeps her hair short not to waste time on combing in the morning.  Workstation is a custom built quad-core 4.2GHz i7-6700k.  That's even faster than a 1200cc bike.


I kid you not.

Do you have something to offer for access to these skills besides co-location?


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 February 2017)

DeepState said:


> R-based coder with data sources flying in from Qandl and ...




I haven't been there for a few months but are they taking the piss!!??







Alternative Data?  hahaha very on trend!


----------



## KAO (17 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> Alternative Data? hahaha very on trend!




I've built a quantitative factor model that uses random forest / logistic regression to determine when to trade Arabica futures based on Quandl data on the length of hipster beards reported by underground, pop-up barber shops in Brunswick.

Pop the umbrella, it's raining Alpha.


----------



## skyQuake (17 February 2017)

KAO said:


> I've built a quantitative factor model that uses random forest / logistic regression to determine when to trade Arabica futures based on Quandl data on the length of hipster beards reported by underground, pop-up barber shops in Brunswick.
> 
> Pop the umbrella, it's raining Alpha.




Are the hipster beard lengths weighted by social ranking of the hipster? How do you normalize for alternate measurement techniques by said barber shops?

Data transparency please!


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (17 February 2017)

Just a heads up guys, we've had a ripper hipster beard pattern play out on the 15m CL chart, get on it!


----------



## DeepState (17 February 2017)

skyQuake said:


> Are the hipster beard lengths weighted by social ranking of the hipster? How do you normalize for alternate measurement techniques by said barber shops?
> 
> Data transparency please!



Are you taking the piss?

Yet again KAO is claiming my work as hers.  If it weren't for her skills, I would be upset at her.

Anyhow, this is my field. So let me explain:

The link between Arabica beans and beard length is absolutely obvious.  But in case it isn't the idea is that there is a conclusive link between testosterone and caffeine as per Beaven et al (2008) which researched the link from the perspective of sport and use of drugs to enhance performance.  Beard growth is associated with testosterone.  Hence, more beards are associated with more caffeine...Arabica beans go up.

Beards are relatively slow to grow and show lags...or momentum.  Hence, you can spot trends and extrapolate with surprisingly high accuracy.  It also helps that coffee drinking habits show considerable state rigidity.  If you start drinking 2 cups per day, you tend to stay at two cups.  If you drink espresso today, it tends to be espresso tomorrow.

More beard growth...a leading indicator of arabica demand.  You only need to have an edge in this, not the supply side, to make a ton.

That stuff is freakin' easy.  A child could do it, so long as it has a 180 IQ.

The really hard stuff is standardising beard length and growth rates for different barbers.  Beard growth and propensity to grow it varies by age, education, income, gender (more on this later) and ethnicity.  So, in order to know if there is an acceleration in beard growth rate, you need to allow for this by the post code.  The multifactor regression also has to be HAC consistent because some barbers are crap at measurement.

---

That stuff is easy.  We were doing it in 1995, but the signal really took off in the last few years for obvious reasons.

Kao and I, mostly me, made the following advances for the basic application.  This is the sweet stuff.

You need to allow for daily seasonality in the barbershop measures.  Most people go on a particular day of the week each time they have a trim.  That cohort exhibits clear seasonality.  The short beard guys want a trim before going for parties on a weekend.  Hence there is a bias to short beards on Fridays.  Long beard guys could care less.  They are all over the place.  Making this seasonal adjustment, the State-Kao seasonal oscillator, slices the Sortino ratio in half...not just trimming it...haha.

The other breakthrough was that, as the general age of the population grows and ages, women also grow beards.  The data does not distinguish on gender as no-one allowed for it when it was being collected for Qandl.  This is the stuff of opportunity.  So, it turns out, that the census can be used to further partition the data to allow for this effect.  Amongst those who know this stuff, it is called the State-Kao demographic support vector machine.  Snip...off comes the Sortino again.

---

So let me be clear that this particular signal is rather more mine that KAO's. Nevertheless, KAO has done some decent work in the past which I won't do her the disservice of revealing to a public forum without thought or care for alpha crowding.  I would add, though, that KAO really is amongst the more hard core amongst the truly wild guys/gals in algo land.

If you have something to offer, we welcome collaboration for mutual profit and enjoyment.  Where's that umbrella?


----------



## traderxxx (19 February 2017)

is there a way for members to contact other members directly?????


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 February 2017)

traderxxx said:


> is there a way for members to contact other members directly?????




Click their profile picture, then "Start a conversation".


----------



## traderxxx (19 February 2017)

how does that work,  does it go to their email
or a conversation on the forum, in which case they have to
be watching.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 February 2017)

traderxxx said:


> how does that work,  does it go to their email
> or a conversation on the forum, in which case they have to
> be watching.




It's a private message on the forum, they'll get a notification(top right, little red box when you have a new notification) and they can go read it in their inbox. They'll probably get an email notifying them about it as well, but it's all based on the forum. Only you two will be able to see it.


----------



## traderxxx (19 February 2017)

ok thanks ThingyMajiggy,


----------



## barney (19 February 2017)

DeepState said:


> Anyhow, this is my field. So let me explain:
> 
> Beard growth is associated with testosterone.  Hence, more beards are associated with more caffeine...?




LOL, very funny 'DS' ..... I suspect that post actually made a lot more sense than I realised


----------



## traderxxx (19 February 2017)

thanks for the help ThingyMajiggy.


----------



## galumay (19 February 2017)

DeepState said:


> If you have something to offer, we welcome collaboration for mutual profit and enjoyment. Where's that umbrella?




I think you and the pretty Ms KAO may have missed some important signals in the Arabica market, I see no mention of brakeless, single speed bicycles, when you talk about momentum these are critical to proper analysis, their cyclical nature must be cconsidered too.

The problem with relying on beards is they are not restricted to pretentious, but largely skill less baristas (aka hipsters) who wouldn't know anything about Rao's ratio or extraction effeciencies let alone TDS levels. You have false positives on hippies, bikies, old Texans and NZ mussels.

I suspect that combining the mad skillz of Ms RAO, DS and me with my experience as a professional coffee roaster who can spot a hipster on a fixie, at night, with my eyes closed - would be a prodigious trading partnership.


----------



## barney (19 February 2017)

galumay said:


> You have false positives on hippies, bikies, old Texans and *NZ mussels*.




Whatever kind of Bourbon you guys are on  .... send me a bottle will ya!

At first I was skeptical ... but its true .... NZ mussels do have beards!


----------



## jenisa (14 March 2017)

The title brought me here. Having a combination of the two would be an absolute dream. Hahaha!


----------

